
The Chainsmokers just closed their debut venture fund, Mantis, with $35M - apsec112
https://techcrunch.com/2020/09/15/the-chainsmokers-just-closed-their-debut-venture-fund-mantis-with-35-million/
======
holler
very interesting, had no idea... saw them at a music festival in Miami and
they put on a good show, cool to learn that they're investing in startups!

